

Microsoft moves ASP.NET to Apache license (and git support) - malachismith
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2012/03/microsoft-takes-aspnet-mvc-into-the-open-with-community-patches-and-bug-fixes.ars

======
kevin_morrill
Title is misleading. This is moving ASP .NET MVC framework to open source. ASP
.NET itself is part of Windows, and is not licenses under this umbrella.

~~~
skilesare
I don't think so. ASP.net MVC has been open source for a while. They are
adding ASP.NET Web API and ASP.NET Web Pages (aka Razor). That is pretty much
all of ASP.net unless you really, really want web forms(you don't).

